# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Расскажите историю форума

## рикитикитави

Может плохо искала, но темы такой не нашла!
Как-то раньше не задумывалась как появился форум, но чем дальше в лес, как говорится, тем толще партизаны!
Когда я первый раз  посетила этот сайт, по-моему форума не было или опять я не заметила:smile: 
На форуме то и дело натыкаюсь на высказывания о том как было хорошо на старом форуме и понятно, что многие друг друга знают давно. Получается - форум существовал...и где и когда?
С такой интересной историей надо завести летописца! Мне кажется многим новичкам также будет интересно - с кем они имеют дело! :flower:

----------


## steve.dog

Мне тоже интересно жутко!До мая 2005 на форуме зарегистрирован не был, путешествовал по сайту только, и то редко.А форум, по слухам, уже существовал.Покажитесь, хоть кто то из тех форумчан, кто тут зарегистрирован раньше.Мне просто дико любопытно!

----------


## Веселая Нотка

Я на форум забрела в августе 2006 ( :redface: как время летит...:eek: :eek: :eek: ) и мне тоже интересно, КТО ТУТ САМЫЙ ДРЕВНИЙ... :Connie 19:  *Жень-steve.dog*, я думала, что самый древний-это ты...:biggrin:  Неужели до тебя тут кто-то бродил??? :confused:

----------


## steve.dog

> Неужели до тебя тут кто-то бродил???


По крайней мере, так утверждает администрация. :wink: 
Вот я и хотел узнать, кто этот аксакал! :biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

По-моему Даша,Солнце........:biggrin:

----------


## Гуслик

*Первый день существования сайта - 8 апреля 2004 года.*   -  это официальная информация, полученная из очень достоверного источника.  Создан сайт самым скромным человеком, который даже свой день рождения от нас уберёг. Хотя кто-то из древнейших, возможно, и знает. По различным причинам форум был обновлён в январе прошлого года и все, кто решил продолжить свою жизнь здесь и с этими людьми - зарегистрировались заново. Важными событиями в жизни сайта и его форума стали встречи форумчан, в том числе и международные, и создание Гимна. Форум интересен ещё одной достопримечательностью: иногда появляется неизвестно как зарегистрировавшийся участник под ником Палыч, про которого известно точно, что в природе он, как физическое и юридическое лицо не существует. Он как привидение бродит по страницам и хулиганит. Правда беззлобно. 
[B День 8 апреля мы все должны отмечать, как Главный Праздник Года. (Придумайте название Празднику!) Договориться надо и в одно и тоже время всем нам, во всех странах, одновременно подумать о хорошем для всех нас.  [/B]

Кто был в первой, допустим, десятке, не так уж и важно, мы же не собираемся Совет Старейшин организовывать. Про себя могу сказать, что нет и 2-х лет, как я здесь. Но я помню первого форумчанина, который мне ответил письменно на форуме - VJ Natali.

----------

MarinaMi (27.03.2016)

----------


## V.Kostrov

Отличная тема!!! :Ok:  
Про сайт ничего сказать не могу, а вот про форум чуток могу. Старый форум еще существует, хоть и не жилой совсем, и изрядно урезанный. Если учесть, что началом старого форума является регистрация на нем его организатора Николая, то это "Администратор Зарегистрирован: 17.05.05".
Я пришел "Зарегистрирован: 09.10.05" и первые, кого я помню, это были 
Валера (Волдед "Зарегистрирован: 06.09.05"), 
Серега (Сергей(rijii) "Зарегистрирован: 25.08.05) и 
Женя (Древнейший "Зарегистрирован: 17.05.05"). 
Женя (steve.dog "Зарегистрирован: 20.05.05") 
Чуть позже пришли
Сергей (Dдок "Зарегистрирован: 17.10.05"), 
Марина (Mazaykina07 "Зарегистрирован: 22.11.05"), 
Даша (Дашa "Зарегистрирован: 13.11.05"), 
Аркадий (arkadi63 "Зарегистрирован: 13.01.06"),
 Витя (ddaan "Зарегистрирован: 03.02.06") и многие другие, всех и не перечислишь. В этот период образовалась активная команда. Форум жил, бурлил, набирал обороты. Было классно и интересно.
До сих пор, время от времени, я заглядываю туда. Приятно вспомнить истоки!!! :Ok:

----------


## Элла

> Про себя могу сказать, что нет и 2-х лет, как я здесь. Но я помню первого форумчанина, который мне ответил письменно на форуме - VJ Natali.


Натулька пропала,ее 100 лет уже сдесь не видела,Маша (Солнце),и Ддок забегает один раз в тысячилетие:frown: ......и еще много хороших ребят редко появляются:frown: . А вот самый старожила форума,то Николай кажется:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Форум жил, бурлил, набирал обороты


Это точно!!! И как радовались, когда было одновременно 30 человек на форуме. Даже уходя, последняя запись максимального пребывания



> Рекорд посещаемости: 80 чел. был установлен 04.01.07 23:51


:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> До мая 2005 на форуме зарегистрирован не был, путешествовал по сайту только, и то редко.А форум, по слухам, уже существовал.


Жень, на сколько я знаю, до мая 2005 года, была только гостевая комната на сайте, или как то так.

----------


## Лаки Лучано

> было одновременно 30 человек на форуме


:biggrin: Сейчас даже верится в это с трудом...

----------


## Билли

http://www.plus123.narod.ru/
Кто то помнит ещё этот Адрес????????????????????:biggrin: 
Старичьки тоже видно подзабыли:wink: 
Я пришёл в октябре 2005 года весь год строил себе замок при перезде
сидел - месяца без телефона Родной телеком мать его:biggrin: 
А потом Рыжий Серёга притащил меня сюда так как за лето тут развилась очень буйная деятельность к которой я очень охотно присоединился :Aga:  
пришлось раз заново перерегистрироватся так как был глюк и я был вычеркнут из списков так же как и Танюша Нерпа
Очень горжусь Дружбой со многими ребятами некоторых уже знаю по 5 лет:wink: то есть с 2003 года......ещё по старым форумам

----------


## Mazaykina

> Кто то помнит ещё этот Адрес??


Ха, а кто не помнит?
А адрес форума? http://plus123.fastbb.ru/

----------


## Билли

*Mazaykina*,
 Горд тем :cool: что вошёл навеки в историю форума вместе со своим Гусём:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://plus123.fastbb.ru/?1-0-0-0000...0-0-1191216659

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Кто то помнит ещё этот Адрес????????????????????


Лично я помню...  Этого сайта не было, я лазал по "******ам" (был ярым фанатом минидиска) потом явился "Единственный бесплатный полностью" халявный сайт где я клево пополнил ретро-раздел...
А на форум меня затащил Арни (минусовочный олигарх), я полазал, почитал и сначала прифигел - имея клевую забивку только "шиза" мог бы мечтать о родной 1978 года (с соответствующим звучанием) минусовке, но быстро убедился что форум полон адекватных музыкантов и просто совершенно нормальных и глубоко симпатичных людей обоего пола! :Ok:   :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Билли

Наверно никто этого вслух не произнесёт:biggrin: 
Но я таки скажу :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Форум помогает сотням людей добывать себе Хлеб насущный ежедневно
И что бы там не тёрли об авторских правах:biggrin: :biggrin: Миллионерами Мы не станем а вот в ремесле нашем большая подмога..Да и Людям радость дарим....а это многого стоит :Aga:  
Хорошее дело сделали все вместе раскрутив такую Машину под Колиным началом :Aga:  
Так что ВСЕМ Огромное Спасибо :Pivo:

----------


## Элла

а я оказывается была зарегистрирована на старом форуме,под старым ником 28.05.05. Как время бeжит:rolleyes:

----------


## mrwoody

это моя автоподпись :smile:

----------


## mrwoody

там до сух пор минусовки ищут http://plus123.fastbb.ru/?1-1-0-0002...0-0-1201395252

----------


## larka

> "Администратор Зарегистрирован: 17.05.05".
> Я пришел "Зарегистрирован: 09.10.05" и первые, кого я помню, это были 
> Валера (Волдед "Зарегистрирован: 06.09.05"), 
> Серега (Сергей(rijii) "Зарегистрирован: 25.08.05) и 
> Женя (Древнейший "Зарегистрирован: 17.05.05"). 
> Женя (steve.dog "Зарегистрирован: 20.05.05") 
> Чуть позже пришли
> Сергей (Dдок "Зарегистрирован: 17.10.05"), 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Техподдержка

> [B День 8 апреля мы все должны отмечать, как Главный Праздник Года. (Придумайте название Празднику!) Договориться надо и в одно и тоже время всем нам, во всех странах, одновременно подумать о хорошем для всех нас. [/b]


Сайт и форум - это конечно замечательно. Но *главными* праздниками пусть останутся те, что традиционно были главными :biggrin: 




> Если учесть, что началом старого форума является регистрация на нем его организатора Николая, то это "Администратор Зарегистрирован: 17.05.05".


Я уже много раз говорил, что эта дата неправильная, потому что на том форуме во время одного крупного усовершенствования ранние даты установились на дату этого самого обновления форума.
Форум же существует с лета 2004 года.

----------


## larka

А ещё на том старом форуме у нас был свой маленький городок, небольшая семья со своей баней, милицией и вытрезвителем, потому что даже тогда, в те далёёёкие годы, нам уже надо было где-то помыться, выпить и отсидеться после всего этого... :biggrin: 
Но НИКОГДА у нас не происходило ничего пошлого и грязного.... Не знаю, почему другие наши старички, но именно по причине "грязи" перестала активно общаться...  на форуме. Общаюсь только лично с теми, с кем мне приятно общаться....  Думаю, что многие ТЕ, из АКТИВНЫХ 30-ТИ, не очень часто появляются здесь именно по этой же причине...
Раньше мы жили без подписей, и когда Коля это ввёл, было так интересно, кто что себе придумает.... Когда я написала Коле, что я -Мать ВАША, то мы можно сказать, поржали над этим двусмыслием.. И тут посыпались, Сын матери, муж матери, крёстные.... Вот и образовалась своеобразная семейка Матери... Детские наивные забавы... Но всем это нравилось, мы отдыхали здесь от повседневности... 
Я бы ещё много написала из истории форума, но оставлю и другим немножко... :wink:

----------


## Ledisoul

> Я уже много раз говорил, что эта дата неправильная, потому что на том форуме во время одного крупного усовершенствования ранние даты установились на дату этого самого обновления форума.
> Форум же существует с лета 2004 года.


Значит было уже  2  грандиозных обновления :Vah:  17.05.05 и 21.01.2007  прям  похоже на  жизнь после  потопа..но учитывая  что БОГ  любит троицу,  после  третьего (не  приведи  конечно, господи)  я, девушка  относительно новенькая, буду  уже  типа  в  старушках  ходить:biggrin: :biggrin:  АААААААААА...фантазияяяя:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Я уже много раз говорил, что эта дата неправильная, потому что на том форуме во время одного крупного усовершенствования ранние даты установились на дату этого самого обновления форума.
> Форум же существует с лета 2004 года.


Ну вот, пришел первоисточник и все прояснилось!!! Честно скажу, я не знал об этом. Теперь будем знать!!!:wink: 
*larka*,
 Ларка, "Мать ваша"!!!! Ну как я мог про тебя забыть?! Конечно же!!! Еще и Танюшка (Леди), Сибирячка, Билл, Бах (Марк) и многие, многие другие. Всех сразу и не вспомнишь!!!:wink:  :flower:

----------


## larka

> Ну вот, пришел первоисточник и все прояснилось!!! Честно скажу, я не знал об этом. Теперь будем знать!!!:wink: 
> *larka*,
> Ларка, "Мать вашу"!!!! Ну как я мог про тебя забыть?! Конечно же!!! Еще и Танюшка (Леди), Сибирячка, Билл, Бах (Марк) и многие, многие другие. Всех сразу и не вспомнишь!!!:wink:


Это всё молодые ребята, особенно Сибирячка! :biggrin:  Ты что!!!! Я же её привела в прошлом году!:wink:  Таюха и Марк появились тоже позже, просто Танюха очень активно влилась. :biggrin:  Да и вообще, много было, да сплыло.... А Билл вот да, действительно наш, старенький.....:biggrin:  
Как говорится, до 2006 года выпуска! :biggrin:  Остальные уже после... Вторая волна.. :biggrin:

----------


## Билли

Отдельно стоит вспомнить про Куку:biggrin: 
С таким грохотом даже я не въехал на форум :Vah:  
 Он Умудрился за вечер 9 минусов схлопотать:eek: и чуть не был забанен:eek: 
Пришлось поднимать Коллектив на спасение блудного сына :Vah:  
Я Думаю что никто не пожалел об этом
Ума себе не приложу сейчас форум без Куку и многих других моих друзей
Кстати таких как Куку не имеющих отношение к музыке много на форуме 
и это здорово :Ok:  Что у нас такой пёстрый колективчик :Ha:

----------


## Техподдержка

> Значит было уже 2 грандиозных обновления


Тоже не правильно :wink: Тогда никакого переезда не было, просто "движок" форума был значительно переработан его автором. Внешне и на сообщениях это почти никак не отразилось, просто даты "сбросились".

----------


## Билли

*larka*,
 А Билл вот да, действительно наш, старенький... :Vah:  
Дааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа много ж я всем крови попортил:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## larka

*Билли*,
 Как сейчас помню, никто не хотел воспринимать его шуточки и подколы.. А мы с Маринкой взялись его спасать!!!! :biggrin: 
А помнишь, как он мою аватарку себе налепил, а потом тебя добавил!!! Так мы у него и висим на аватарке.. ТОСКААААААААААААААА........... :frown:  :biggrin:

----------


## Билли

Эпохальное событие 
После 1 ой  встречи у Ддока мы тут решили в Бундесе шухеру понавести :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

А еще на старом форуме была тема из-за которой я и осталась. Называлась " Кабацкие истории". Я так смеялась... И еще я помню, что прежде чем написать первое сообщение, 2 недели только всё читала, знакомилась с форумскими обитателями. Вот тогда я и поняла- это мой дом...

----------


## kuku

[QUOTE=vekos;834280]Отличная тема!!! :Ok:  
Про сайт ничего сказать не могу, а вот про форум чуток могу. Старый форум еще существует, хоть и не жилой совсем, и изрядно урезанный. Если учесть, что началом старого форума является регистрация на нем его организатора Николая, то это "Администратор Зарегистрирован: 17.05.05".
QUOTE]

ВОЛОДЬЯ :biggrin: МАМА ЖЕ ГОВОРИЛА ТЕБЕ НЕ ВРАТЬ:mad: :biggrin: .
ПОСМОТРИ НА ВРЕМЯ (1.06.2004, 19:11) А САЙТ УЖЕ СУЩЕСТВОВАЛ.
[IMG]http://*********ru/105152m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kuku

> *vekos*,
>  Блин это ещё то Штирлиц:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


А эти имена вам что говорят:biggrin:  :Ok:   :Ok:  

('laguna','Модератор','cahcahfz','Худрук','meddie','Модератор','andrey','Анонимный алкоголик','hikolaq','Администратор','mark','ищу Гондофильду','larka','Мать ваша! :)','ag','Ларкин СЫН','ddaan','Мудрец','king','королЁвский','0piq','Советчик','arkadi63','Шеф-повар','nerpa','Don't make faces!','selena','Певица погорелого театра','bolgeg','Так, мимо проходил','qvadro','Люблю летать в самолёте','renegat','Форум Терминатор','belka','Южное сияние','k8t','Славный котенок','sergeisv','Центр Управления Полетами','navruz','Think different...','aleha','Сестрица Аленушка','eva','Чьё-то ребро','zahubat','Мудреца Кореш','senia','Понятой','ryclj','Модулятор','moe','спокойствие, то-олько спокойствие...','laga','Теплая река ','tiptop','Хороший семьянин','ma8ctpo','veni?vidi?vici?','sladenikaya','просто японо-мама','natasza','фата-моргана','oxik777','Лолита','gemiypr','Латентный флудераст','vjnatali','master of ceremonies','mariya1','роМАШИЩЕ','il0x','Самая добрая сволочь','lwx','Философ','tah0wa','немного того...','bess','Кудесница леса...','0l4zata','Капелька камень точит','grengraf','siс trasint gloria mundi','monostfrzik','хороший собеседник','bill','дипломат','karlson','живет на крыше','zab','Настоящий Полковник','lidia','голосистая!','smock','Деловой','pomawka','скромный полевой цветок','antonl','патриот','senseofyou','самая искренняя','apmabipozka','Великий дилетант','aleks68','Ваш преданный друг!','labuch','Бедный лабух','masterx','Киевлянин','lel4zik','Дикая кошка','romzik777','кадрила-звездилы','3latoliha','Кабацкая я','lambent','Озаряющая тьму','gywa','дикая роза','9okc','А чего ж сыграть-то? - "Мурку!"','digal2004','вставляльщик','lordzub','Карузо','silya','Парносовый Лабало','macho92005','Тамбовский волк','cepreqrijii','миротворец','coolnik','патологический певец','alor','профессионал любитель','maria1','роМАШИЩЕ','zecthfq','справедливый критик','konax','Атаман Ремирон','melorina','йожык','alenka','подружка Кузи','classic','Слухач','3be3gozkat','Навстречу судьбе','pomzik777','Вслед за Звездой','ebrehij','невеста форума','dgok','Заслуженный Бомж СССР','irop4l4bob','стихоплёт','vonorim','Я вышел родом из народа','maknata','дирехторша','rikhard','Zorge','cepreqdelfq','Белый ангел','molotok','Молоткень :)','tamerlan','Исторический озорник','ambervaletta','Гадя Петрович Хренова','ekaterina','Ангельский чёртик','skif','До мажор','Billi','Дипломат','92adim','Мы свое призванье не забудем!','oner','Гитараст по-жизни!','3be3gozka','Дарящая улыбку','molniy1967','Прошка Громов','vita','Серебряный голос России','tat4jhka','Тамбовская волчица','8leh','Счастливая','malfwka','Суперчеловечек')

----------


## kuku

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


СКОПИРОВАЛ БЕЗ ПОДПРАВКИ,:biggrin: НО ТЕ КТО БЫЛ НА ТОМ ФОРУМЕ ЗНАЕТ ЧТО У КАЖДОГО БЫЛ ПОД НИКОМ ПОДПИСЬ.
У Billi СТОЯЛО ДИПЛОМАТ :biggrin:

morbic Замечание за некорректное подписывание тем! Некорректно подписанная тема удалена.При накоплении 3 замечаний, Ваш доступ к форуму будет заблокирован.:eek: :eek: :eek:

----------


## LABUCH

Очень интересная темка! 
Я себя старожилом не считаю, но предыдущий движок форума ещё застал. 
И очень хорошо, что есть куда податься, где тебе всегда рады и без проблем всегда тебе помогут.
Как я сюда попал? Соседский мальчишка мне подсказал ссылку на сайт с бесплатными минусовками, а уже потом, из любопытства, заглянул на форум, да так и остался здесь.
Так что сейчас я здесь практически живу.
Спасибо вам всем,за то, что вы есть!

----------


## PAN

> Соседский мальчишка мне подсказал ссылку на сайт


Приезжаю в гости к старому другу, а он по плечи в монитере торчит... Спрашиваю: - Серёга, а это чё там за персонажи???
Отвечает: - Это классный форум... Меня там зовут Ддок!

Приехав домой залез в сеть... нашел... долго читал... Потом решился сказать пару слов... С тех пор никак не могу уйти.....:biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

А я вообще пришел узнать, чего у меня комп перезагружается сам по себе. Это было в декабре 2005.

----------


## маэстро

А как же я,малыш?.......Я тоже древний,один из первых на форуме...... :Tu:

----------


## maknata

Эх, зашла на старый форум.. Если честно - забыла, когда я там регилась... Просто мне кажется что я на этом форуме уже много-много лет.. ан нет.. с ноября 2006.. но это официально:rolleyes:  Первое моё знакомство с форумом было анонимное... просто читала.. взахлёб... Потом зарегилась под каким то невероятным ником... но опять таки - писать ничего не писала - думала:ну вот, я не музыкант, чем я смогу помочь?  Потом слетела винда с папкой "избранное"... идийотка - ну чё не записывать адреса в блокнотик? Ведь изначально на сайт набрела случайно, а на форум мне муж посоветовал заглянуть, сказал что на форумах можно найти всё что угодно. Как говориться - "упорство и труд.." нашла сайт, нашла форум, но память девичья - забыла под каким ником регилась ( про пароль ваще молчу). Зарегилась по новой. Теперь и адресочек и ник и пароль помню как дважды два - я ведь без форума уже жить не могу :Oj:   Рада что и мои "пять копеек" здесь кому-то нужны, да и просто по-дружески потрещать - эт я запросто! Ребята, как же всё таки хорошо, что вы есть! И у нас есть наш замечательный форум!!!

----------


## Papa

СТАРЫЙ ФОРУМ:
[IMG]http://*********ru/66245.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

> Это было в декабре 2005.


Я помню твою тему, еще читала и думала- ни фига, какие умныеееее :biggrin:
*Papa*,
А этот коллаж Дашка - наша умница сделала. Бедняжка, сколько приходилось его перерабатывать, каждый раз кто-то появлялся новенький.

----------


## Mazaykina

Надо жее, смотрю, ведь это же все наши первые аватарки, такими мы пришли на форум. Потом было полно всяких, меняли как перчатки, но первые- они ж первые...

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Вона как оно все начиналось.... *задумчиво*
 В Питере 4-го незаметно для всех отмечу свое трехмесячное пребывание на форуме! 
 А ощущение, что с отдельными людьми сто лет уже знакома!  
Ребят,как хорошо что я  вас нашла!!!! Если б вы знали, как вы мне нужны...

----------


## tolyanich

Нашёл  себя. Зарегистрирован:	21.10.05 12:00 Почти в  одно время  с  Билли получается:smile:

----------


## Элен

> А эти имена вам что говорят:biggrin:   
> 'Прошка Громов','vita','Серебряный голос России','tat4jhka','Тамбовская волчица','8leh','Счастливая','malfwka','Суперчеловечек')


:rolleyes: Как   приятно  чувствовать  себя  частичкой  этой  семьи...
Вот  мой   аватар  старенький... и  многие  меня  спрашивали  в  личке,чего  это  я  там  смакую...:biggrin: 
Зарегистрировалась  в  августе,но  сколько  времени  я  просто  зачитывалась  форумскими  темами  и  боялась  зарегистрироваться... :eek:  боялась,потому  что  это  форум  музыкантов,думала - выгонят  взашей. А  нет  прижилась  и  так  и  осталась  счастливой  Элен. Это  имя  дал  мне  этот  форум,именно  отсюда  начались  мои  похождения  по  сети  интернета,именно  здесь  я  училась  всему,что  касается  работы  с  компом  и  даже  многому  в  жизни. Я  благодарна  всем,кто  создал  такую  теплоту  и  домовитость,что  не  хотелось  уходить. А  Виталий  Свит  был  первым,кто  помог  в  сложностях. :Ok:  
А в  тот  день,когда  старый   форум  закрыл  двери  и  я  ещё  не  могла  попасть  сюда,меня  муж  не  мог  оттащить  от  компьютера,потому  что  я  снова  и  снова  отключала  и  включала  интеренет,думала,что  у  меня  что-то  накрылось. Так  боялась  потерять  этот  домик...:frown: 
Домик   превратился  в  богатый  коттедж!!! :Ok:   Но  не  хватает   того  уютного  гнёздышка.

----------


## kuku

Вот тоже пару отдельных аваторок накопал :Vah:  .Марка помню как я его Павликом Морозовым дразнил пока он галсук не скинул:biggrin: :biggrin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/68292.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## V.Kostrov

> СТАРЫЙ ФОРУМ:


Эдьдар, это был промежуточный вариант. Тут много аваторов повторяются, и многих нет. Мы, целой группой добровольцев, под руководством Дашки его еще много раз редактировали, пока не получился окончательный вариант:
[IMG]http://*********ru/128711.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Билли

[b]tolyanich[/b
Если мне память не изменяет то Мы с тобой с 2003 года с сеньтября корешимся :Aga:  
Трое особенно активных в помощи было на Минус Експресс :Aga:  
Рыжий :Vah:  Ты  :Vah:  Ну и я так с Боку:wink: :biggrin:  :Pivo:

----------


## Татьянка

:frown:  А я не помню точную дату регистрации на "старом"...помню конец декабря перед тем, каак нас "перевезли"....
Млин...столько чувств сразу..... слезы невольно набежали.....или мы постарели.....или...вообщем тоска какая-то.... :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## хрюхрюмчик777

классная темка :Vah:   :Vah:  
теперь и я знаю тайну возникновения форума....:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## LABUCH

Коллаж - просто СУПЕР!  :Ok:  
Нашёл там себя... и всех, кого знаю.
Я его распечатал и фотку над столом повесил.

----------


## Mazaykina

А помните суд Ддока с Машкой? Я собралась уйти, Серега мне в личку пишет- бегом иди суди нас!!! За полдня 500 постов, народ не уходил от компов ни на минуту! А было нас всего человек 20- 25 :biggrin: 
И еще помню- когда Куку вгрызся, Витя Ддан мне писал в личку- Марииин, ну чего он ко мне пристебался? :frown: 
А Сказку двух гулен Ддока и Волдеда на Каррадио? Ой, была интрииига, там-то они и раскусили аферу Аллы Шансоньетки.

----------


## aleks68

А нашу свадьбу,с Веселой ноткой не забыли???? :Vah:

----------


## kuku

> А я был первый, кто Володькину фотку увидел. Или я ошибаюсь?


Андрюха:biggrin:  ты был первым с кем я 100 грамм за форрум дёрнул:tongue:  :Pivo:   :Ok:

----------


## рикитикитави

Спасибо! Из таких маленьких кусочков, написанных вами складывается общая картина, которая передает ваши эмоции, чувства, отношение к друг другу. :flower:  Особенно интригуют "мелкие подробности"...:biggrin: 
Получается, здесь на форуме есть свой Советский Союз!:biggrin:

----------


## nerpa

Privet vsem starichkam i ne ochen' starichkam, tema nostal'gicheskaya pryamo... :Aga:   Volodya, spasibo za staruju moju avatarku... pryamo nahlynulo chto-to... :Ha:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Саша

с кайфом почитал
что-то нахлынуло доброе 
вспомнил как пришёл на форум в конце 2005 
а привел меня сюда Олежка *Navruz* 
какие тут кипели страсти и дискуссии пока все перезнакомились и сдружились
вспомнил как за один вечер схлопотал 7 минусов  как первый раз встречались на петровско-разумовской у tonik в кабаке
оказывается уже стока времени прошло

----------


## Mazaykina

> как первый раз встречались на петровско-разумовской у tonik в кабаке


Верно!!! Ведь самая первая встреча была- когда с Новосибирска приезжал Топ. Кстати, и он куда-то пропал. Тогда и познакомились- Мусяня, Вовка Паниковский, Папик- Ильдар, Тоня. Боже мой, а кажется, что уже так давно все дружим....

----------


## larka

> Верно!!! Ведь самая первая встреча была- когда с Новосибирска приезжал Топ. Кстати, и он куда-то пропал. Тогда и познакомились- Мусяня, Вовка Паниковский, Папик- Ильдар, Тоня. Боже мой, а кажется, что уже так давно все дружим....


Не, Марин, это не было первой встречей... Эти все ребята, кроме Тони пришли позднее. :biggrin:  Первыми встретились Ддок, Волдед и Серёга Рыжий, и ещё Свупер с женой. Баня была, мужики голые... :wink: :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Эти все ребята, кроме Тони пришли позднее.


Точно!!!! И пестняяяяяяяяяяяяя!  :Ok:

----------


## larka

*Mazaykina*,
 А ещё Танюха Леди сделала коллаж из фоток под эту песню! :wink: 
Выставь это всё здесь, Марин, а? :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А ещё Танюха Леди сделала коллаж из фоток под эту песню


Она у меня на жестком диске, может Танюшка быстрее выложит. Вот здесь мы вспоминали встречи http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=29163

----------


## Zahubat

Блин,я чуть не расплакался , :Ok:  
Как буд-то в "машине времени" побывал,так Тронуло.
Ну и темка,с возвращением!!! :Ok:  :smile:  :Pivo:

----------


## Zahubat

> с кайфом почитал
> что-то нахлынуло доброе 
> вспомнил как пришёл на форум в конце 2005 
> а привел меня сюда Олежка Navruz 
> какие тут кипели страсти и дискуссии пока все перезнакомились и сдружились вспомнил как за один вечер схлопотал 7 минусов  как первый раз встречались на петровско-разумовской у tonik в кабаке
> оказывается уже стока времени прошло


 Я помню как Олежка(Navruz) спорил с Sergey.SV(центр управлениями полетами) про мини диск и ноут, как Navruz  предлагал вагон и маленькую тележку своих минидисков, тема меня так развеселила?Подробности четко не помню,но тема была на то время актуальна,А про Дашу всеми любимую не забыли?...
Саша  а где твой бокал с "отодвинутым пальцем",(аватар):biggrin:
И кстати про Баха хотел давно спросит -Где он???

----------


## Zahubat

:biggrin: *kuku*
А Уилл Смит Это моего брата аватар был :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## Ledi

> Первыми встретились Ддок, Волдед и Серёга Рыжий, и ещё Свупер с женой. Баня была, мужики голые..


*larka*,
 :wink: 
Я вперёд к тебе приехала 7.07.06 :biggrin: , прежде чем мужики оголились :biggrin: 




> А ещё Танюха Леди сделала коллаж из фоток под эту песню!


Точно! В порыве страсти :biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> Саша а где твой бокал с "отодвинутым пальцем",(аватар)


это не бокал был а пармуда для чая
я чай пил на работе и меня в этот момент сфоткали
а все думали что я коньяк пью:smile: 
интересный был форум

----------


## larka

*Ledi*,
 Так мы с тобой были первые, что ли???!!!!  :Vah:   :biggrin: 
*Zahubat*,
 А ты вообще перестал заходить, хоть бы изредка что-нибудь написАл, чтобы все знали, что ты на месте! Тебя тут как-то вспоминали....
А Бах это теперь Марк Кальман  :Aga:

----------


## Танюша

Ник: Танюша  
Рейтинг: 32 показать оценки 
 Желаю крепкого здоровья, бескрайней удачи, благополучия, огромного счастья и бесконечной радости встреч с близкими людьми в наступающем 2007-м году!!! eros. + 
 C наступающим Новым годом! Удачи!!! мур!! Джулия + 
 30 - от Фиалки в честь встречи форунчан + 
 от НеФормала на добрую память + 
 Танечка плюсик тебе от Александра.и антивирусик скину.не простой против хакеров тоже. + 
 Чмок! vekos + 
 Танюша,спасибо за плюс,Nez. + 
 Спасибо за золотые предсказания Smock + 
 Tanjushke, ot 4uvixi-molotok! + 
 настраиваю на написание ПОЭМЫ :) Umka + 
 от ~  + 
 И ещё один от меня. RОМЧИК 777 + 
 Коллеге.Elena + 
  + 
 держи плюсик.Элла + 
 Привет от Georgy + 
 С праздником красной звезды! Арневет. + 
 К твоей красной звездочки, еще и плюсик. Удачи тебе в делах. И спасибо что ты с нами. Юрий. + 
 За самокритичность (немного того...) и юмор от Сибирячки! + 
 mrblack + 

Аватар:    
 Группа: участник   
Cообщений: 897   
Зарегистрирован: 25.03.06 17:24   
Ранг: 221  
Звание:    
Личное звание: немного того... 



а эт я!!!!как давно всё это было))):smile:

----------


## Танюша

> А эти имена вам что говорят:biggrin:   
> 
> ('laguna','Модератор','cahcahfz','Худрук','meddie','Модератор','andrey','Анонимный алкоголик','hikolaq','Администратор','mark','ищу Гондофильду','larka','Мать ваша! :)','ag','Ларкин СЫН','ddaan','Мудрец','king','королЁвский','0piq','Советчик','arkadi63','Шеф-повар','nerpa','Don't make faces!','selena','Певица погорелого театра','bolgeg','Так, мимо проходил','qvadro','Люблю летать в самолёте','renegat','Форум Терминатор','belka','Южное сияние','k8t','Славный котенок','sergeisv','Центр Управления Полетами','navruz','Think different...','aleha','Сестрица Аленушка','eva','Чьё-то ребро','zahubat','Мудреца Кореш','senia','Понятой','ryclj','Модулятор','moe','спокойствие, то-олько спокойствие...','laga','Теплая река ','tiptop','Хороший семьянин','ma8ctpo','veni?vidi?vici?','sladenikaya','просто японо-мама','natasza','фата-моргана','oxik777','Лолита','gemiypr','Латентный флудераст','vjnatali','master of ceremonies','mariya1','роМАШИЩЕ','il0x','Самая добрая сволочь','lwx','Философ',_'tah0wa','немного того...'_,'bess','Кудесница леса...','0l4zata','Капелька камень точит','grengraf','siс trasint gloria mundi','monostfrzik','хороший собеседник','bill','дипломат','karlson','живет на крыше','zab','Настоящий Полковник','lidia','голосистая!','smock','Деловой','pomawka','скромный полевой цветок','antonl','патриот','senseofyou','самая искренняя','apmabipozka','Великий дилетант','aleks68','Ваш преданный друг!','labuch','Бедный лабух','masterx','Киевлянин','lel4zik','Дикая кошка','romzik777','кадрила-звездилы','3latoliha','Кабацкая я','lambent','Озаряющая тьму','gywa','дикая роза','9okc','А чего ж сыграть-то? - "Мурку!"','digal2004','вставляльщик','lordzub','Карузо','silya','Парносовый Лабало','macho92005','Тамбовский волк','cepreqrijii','миротворец','coolnik','патологический певец','alor','профессионал любитель','maria1','роМАШИЩЕ','zecthfq','справедливый критик','konax','Атаман Ремирон','melorina','йожык','alenka','подружка Кузи','classic','Слухач','3be3gozkat','Навстречу судьбе','pomzik777','Вслед за Звездой','ebrehij','невеста форума','dgok','Заслуженный Бомж СССР','irop4l4bob','стихоплёт','vonorim','Я вышел родом из народа','maknata','дирехторша','rikhard','Zorge','cepreqdelfq','Белый ангел','molotok','Молоткень :)','tamerlan','Исторический озорник','ambervaletta','Гадя Петрович Хренова','ekaterina','Ангельский чёртик','skif','До мажор','Billi','Дипломат','92adim','Мы свое призванье не забудем!','oner','Гитараст по-жизни!','3be3gozka','Дарящая улыбку','molniy1967','Прошка Громов','vita','Серебряный голос России','tat4jhka','Тамбовская волчица','8leh','Счастливая','malfwka','Суперчеловечек')




а я своё нашла!!!!ура)):biggrin:

----------


## EvA

Всем огромное ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!! Как я рада вас видеть!!! Воспоминания...Покрасневшие от монитора глаза, заливистый смех посреди ночи на радость соседям...А еще я помню, как мы никнеймы друг друга интерпретировали каждый по своему. Zahubat - Забухат:tongue:

----------


## Zahubat

> *Zahubat*,
>  А ты вообще перестал заходить, хоть бы изредка что-нибудь написАл, чтобы все знали, что ты на месте! Тебя тут как-то вспоминали....


Я так бывает изредко,но захожу читаю темки,почему пропал?просто стараюсь меньше маячить ,че зря истощать свои эмоции:biggrin:

----------


## smock

Славная, добрая темка! :Ok:  Улыбнуло и кольнуло!
Кстати в кафе, в Москве никто потрудиться не хочет?:wink: Ну вы знаете!:biggrin:

----------


## mark kalman

> И кстати про Баха хотел давно спросит -Где он???


Privet !!!:biggrin: Ia vsegda zdes daje esli menia net :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Славная, добрая темка! Улыбнуло и кольнуло!
> Кстати в кафе, в Москве никто потрудиться не хочет


Это точно! Твою последнюю песню - никогда не забуду!!! Сережка, здооооорво, что вы решили приехать, я ТАК рада!!!! 
А ты помнишь свою первую автоподпись? :wink:  Как я на тебя из-за нее наехала? :biggrin:

----------


## smock

> А ты помнишь свою первую автоподпись? :wink:  Как я на тебя из-за нее наехала? :biggrin:


Что-то типа:"Миллион долларов - простое решение нерешаемых задач!":tongue:

----------


## Johnalkash

Всегда что-то происходило на старом форуме. Всегда что-то новое.
То путешествие на другой сайт, то свадьба виртуальная, то книга кулинарная.... всего не перечислишь.....
Единственное, что могу с уверенностью сказать - много чего было, но вот повторениям места как-то не находилось...

----------


## Mazaykina

> но вот повторениям места как-то не находилось...


Да, Жень, ты прав. Но сейчас для новичков ТОЖЕ НЕТ ПОВТОРЕНИЙ. :biggrin: :wink:

----------


## Sir J

Как интересно читать историю Форума, спасибо за интересные воспоминания, спасибо за тему!!! Я всего год на Форуме, меня затащил сюда мой друг Арни, за что я ему бесконечно благодарен. Здесь были сказаны тёплые слова в его адрес, жаль, что он пока не может их прочесть... Дело в том. что он в больнице, (упал-очнулся-гипс), три дня назад оперировали ногу - удачно, но, дней десять его ещё не отпустят. От него большой привет всем Форумчанам!!!

Во всяком деле есть свои ПЛЮСЫ и МИНУСЫ:biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

Осенью 2006 года я преобрёл новых друзей - форумчан. :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Johnalkash

*Mazaykina*,
 Марин, я не про то, что создаются новичками серьёзные темы, которые когда-то обсуждались, а про то, что куча тем клонов про то как порезал палец, оторвал руку, порвал жопу и прочие изначальные порожняки.
В последнее время подобных тем хоть ложкой ешь...

----------


## Ильгам

Ребята,в последнее время я не так уж часто бываю на форуме,но помню тот день,когда мы все дружно поменяли наш старый дом на новый,который Николай срубил нам,за что ему огромное спасибо!Я вам всем рад!

*Sir J*,



> Я всего год на Форуме, меня затащил сюда мой друг Арни, за что я ему бесконечно благодарен. Здесь были сказаны тёплые слова в его адрес, жаль, что он пока не может их прочесть... Дело в том. что он в больнице, (упал-очнулся-гипс), три дня назад оперировали ногу - удачно, но, дней десять его ещё не отпустят. От него большой привет всем Форумчанам!!!


Мне очень жаль за Арно,ну он же единственный кормилец в семье:(Дай Бог ему скорейшего выздоровление.Передай привет от нас тоже.
Скажи,что мы его очень любим!:)

----------


## eros

Привет всем! :-) Очень хорошая темка.. напомнила то время, когда я всё свободное время пропадал на форуме. Спасибо вам, что вы есть, друзья!
А на старом добром форуме мне запомнилась тема , простите за тавтологию, "Кто кому чем запомнился на форуме" (или что-то в этом роде..), темка была чем-то похожа на эту, такая добрая, с ностальгической ноткой! :-)
Всем здоровья и удачи!

----------


## smock

Хочется напомнить!!! :Pivo:  
Первая встреча форумчан в Самаре!

----------


## Papa

*ПЕРВАЯ ВСТРЕЧА В МОСКВЕ*

[IMG]http://*********ru/91733m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## A-G

> Это точно!!! И как радовались, когда было одновременно 30 человек на форуме. Даже уходя, последняя запись максимального пребывания
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


ну когда 30 меня кажется пока небыло а бессонные ночи проводил точно! 
У вас там утро или день у нас глубокая ночь.

----------


## Navruz

И такое было..:)
жалко я дату и время не сфоткал но ща посмотрю в свойствах файла..

----------


## Navruz

есть!:)
23 августа 2006 года в 6:41 утра по Московскому времени:)

----------


## mrwoody

*ddaan*,
 :eek:

----------


## vj-Natali

Ухххх какая темка... Слезки навернулись... Уже почти три годика стажу моему...
Я на форуме зарегистрирована 23.09.05 в 01:22 так что я тоже девочка бошая:)

Гуслик я в шоке ты такое помнишь как первый написанный мною ответ на твое сообщение... приятненько очень очень очень:)

Эллочка я не пропала я иногда забегаю... Чмок:)

Ларочка, мамочка права на все 100, много народу на форуме с одной стороны это огромный плюс в развитии, а с другой почти такой же минус... И к моему огромному сожалению совсем уже не та атмосфера... Не тот старый добрый дом!

Alex68 и Весёлая Нотка я например вашу свадьбу хорошо помню... Весь форум по моему гудел тогда:)

А кто помнит как мы повадились во флеш играх по комнатам бродить... Мания почти всеобщая была:)

Билли помнишь как футбол смотрели чемпионат мира 2006. В он лайне сидели... прогнозировали!!! 

Первая встреча в Самаре прогремела тогда ого го как... Песенка у меня до сих пор есть на компе и фотки тоже всякие всякие разные!!!

Загрузила сюда фотки которые нашла в своем архиве. Все желающие могут заглянуть...:) фоточки


Я вас всех-всех, очень-очень люблю!!!

Самое главное Николаю еще раз хочется сказать огромное спасибо за создание самого лучшего форума и сайта на Земле!!!

----------


## Сан Санна

Эх, ребята.Как я вам всем по-доброму завидую.Это так классно,кога начинаешь что-то новое,такая атмосфера.Спасибо вам за самый замечательный сайт в мире.Вы просто молодцы.Так держать!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Потом решился сказать пару слов..


Хош скажу КАКИХ? :biggrin::biggrin:



> *пан* 
> Отправлено: 07.10.06 12:39. Заголовок: Re:    [Re:ddaan]
> 
> ddaan пишет: 
>  цитата:
> Сначала было слово.....
> 
> А до того... 
> 
> ...


Я права? :wink:
Ладно, не буду томить. Вот где мы обсуждали тоже самое... 
http://plus123.borda.ru/?1-20-7760-00007839-000-0-0

----------


## Ledi

> Вот где мы обсуждали тоже самое...


 :Ok: 




> L*WX   * 
> Философ
> 
> 
> Пост N: 488
> Зарегистрирован: 27.02.06
> Рейтинг: 17
> 
>  Отправлено: 04.10.06 19:40.
> ...





> *Soul*
>  
> 
> 
> Пост N: 657
> Зарегистрирован: 01.06.06
> Рейтинг: 65
>  Отправлено: 04.10.06 20:48. 
> 
> Бедный Николай!!!    Икает,наверное,без перерыва......А это ещё только начало темы...





> *ddaan*
> Мудрец
> 
> 
> Пост N: 3848
> Зарегистрирован: 03.02.06
> Рейтинг: 120
> 05.10.06 10:05. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Веселая Нотка

Вот что за жизь такая? :confused: Везде ностальгия...  :Tu: Ностальгия по прошлому в жизни...Ностальгия по прошлому форуму... Зашла в архив..... :rolleyes:Ощущения, как в фильме ужасов....  :Vampire:  Как будто все вымерли  :Jester:  Зашла в свою темку.... :rolleyes:Эх....были же времена.....  :Vah:  Осталась одна ностальгия.....  :Wub:

----------


## Zorro

А может мне кто нибудь ответить,
имеет ли какое нибудь отношение к данному форуму
форум *"***"*?
По оформлению они как *близнецы-братья*.
Очень интересно.

----------


## Техподдержка

> имеет ли какое нибудь отношение к данному форуму


Нет, не имеет никакого отношения.




> По оформлению они как близнецы-братья.


Только вот появился он спустя почти три года, после появления нашего.

----------


## Mazaykina

> По оформлению они как близнецы-братья.


:biggrin::biggrin: Потому что все, кто его создавал, сначала жили здесь, да собственно и до сих пор ходят.

----------


## Ledi

> все, кто его создавал, сначала жили здесь, да собственно и до сих пор ходят.


*Mazaykina*,
 :Aga:  Подглядывают и подслушивают :biggrin:

----------


## Zorro

Я там был, но...
Хоть по форме эти сайты близнецы,
а вот по содержанию, очень *БОЛЬШАЯ* разница
в пользу этого. :Ok: 
Это сайт как-то мне сразу приглянулся. :Aga: 
Наверно, это моё.:smile:

----------


## yuriy k

Мдааа- Перечитал :eek:

Меня заманили на этот форум Ддок и Волдед даже сами об этом не зная.Серёжа даже сказку сочинил про меня и моего товарища(если кто помнит с Каррадио).Да это было в Ноябре 2005года.А вообще когда я пришёл на форум было 24 человека зарегестрированных.Могу даже назвать по-имённо :Aga:

----------


## Людмила Радченко

Блин. почитала всю тему, завидно аж жуть. А для меня тогда главными сайтами были: ***********; миди.ру; караоке на керме и мнусовок. нет. Что ж меня не там то носило!!! И ведь все устраивало.:wink: 
А на сайт муж заманил. Он купил 10 дисков с минусами. пока я в отпуске была. Приехала послушала... как петь то: мелодии нет. Хорошо дочка умнее мамы, сразу вьехала. И под караоке петь ее теперь не заставишь. 
К хорошему быстро привыкаешь.
А теперь. благодаря этому форуму. дочка собирается в музыканты. Дай бог. что бы все у нее получилось.

Может нынешний форум не такой, как прежде. но для меня он самый лучший!
 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## overload

Фича...
Я сюда пришёл за какой-то минусовкой, случайно попал.
А теперь Форумом живу, аж жена ревнует.
Репутации тут наработал - самому страшно: неужели я такой умный и авторитетный?:biggrin:
Старожилов уважаю, геологов искренне люблю - как же без них.
Главное - я заметил - это Форум взрослых людей. Падонки тут не уживаются... их выдавливают как-то... или, скорее, сами выдавливаются. Как прыщи. Без них юности не бывает, но они задалбливают. И иногда после них остаются следы. Точечки такие. Не обратишь внимания - как и нет их.
Смеёт - "Даа-а-айте минусовку!!!" или "Ну как задавить..."
Скоро год, наверное, как я тут. И пару раз даже банить себя просил - был в неадеквате, мог многое чего не так и неверно понаписать... ребята поняли, на время моего бошколомства убирали меня из общения, за что я им благодарен очень.
Вот единственное, что "не климатит"... нельзя прямо тут, на Форум, минусовку прикрепить. Как "на том" форуме. Ну, думаю, это не как беременно - это всего лишь временно.

----------


## klen

Хорошая тема!! Вот был и на старом форуме , а не помню когда регистрировался.... Пришёл "чайником" - спасибо ребята помогали разбираться что и как! Паучара даже удалял один раз.. Потом восстановил и помог своими советами - спасибо и ему и всем - за то что вы есть!!!!  Будем!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Никита

Очень рад что наткнулся на эту тему! :Ok: 
Не перестаю удивляться сайту, форуму и особенно людям которые здесь находяться.  :flower:  :Pivo: 

P.S. В прошлой жизни я звался CooL-NiK :smile:

----------


## Arnav

Я тож давненько здесь, точнее еще со старого форума, но лик свой открыл только недавно после встречи в реале со многими форумчанами.  :Aga: Теперь и общаться стало немного легче, потому что представляю и интонации человека, вспоминаю как мы творчески общались. :rolleyes: Вот только почему-то ... мало что вспоминается.... :Tu:  Хорошо. что есть фотографии - они и напоминают о том, что встречи все-таки были. kuku :Pivo:

----------


## Ольвия

Прочитала  все!!!:smile: Очень интересно!!!!! :Aga:  Всем спасибо!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Дима-чак

Какая тема классная! Я на форуме год с лишним. Срок не большой. По началу только за минусами заглядывал, больше ничего не интересовало. Но когда съездил на первую форумскую встречу в Питер летом 2008 года, всё внутри как бы перевернулось! Я узнал хороших людей, с которыми очень приятно общаться, одним словом обрёл новый мир для себя. Спасибо всем, кто создал этот форум, спасибо всем, кого я знаю и тем кто меня знает, и тем кого ещё узнаю. Всем здоровья, счастья и удачи! А нашему любимому форуму долгих лет жизни!

----------


## Nastyushenok

*overload*,



> Фича...
> Я сюда пришёл за какой-то минусовкой, случайно попал.
> А теперь Форумом живу, аж жена ревнует.
> Репутации тут наработал - самому страшно: неужели я такой умный и авторитетный?
> Старожилов уважаю, геологов искренне люблю - как же без них.
> Главное - я заметил - это Форум взрослых людей. Падонки тут не уживаются... их выдавливают как-то... или, скорее, сами выдавливаются. Как прыщи. Без них юности не бывает, но они задалбливают. И иногда после них остаются следы. Точечки такие. Не обратишь внимания - как и нет их.
> Смеёт - "Даа-а-айте минусовку!!!" или "Ну как задавить..."
> Скоро год, наверное, как я тут. И пару раз даже банить себя просил - был в неадеквате, мог многое чего не так и неверно понаписать... ребята поняли, на время моего бошколомства убирали меня из общения, за что я им благодарен очень.
> Вот единственное, что "не климатит"... нельзя прямо тут, на Форум, минусовку прикрепить. Как "на том" форуме. Ну, думаю, это не как беременно - это всего лишь временно.


Игорюшка, а не так ведь было... Ты минус какой-то искал в инете, и я присоединилась к поискам. И этот форум нашла я, скинула тебе на него ссылку т.к. самой вломак было регатся, да и не особо оно мне надо было.... В общем сама своими же руками загнала человека сюда и сама же скандалю теперь.... Эх...

----------


## Pashavna

и я рада что попала на этот форум. мне он стал как часть меня

----------


## Паучара

В конце шестой страницы и про меня вспомнили...Спасибо Клену *klen*,
 нашему....

___________________________________
*Вспомним всех поименно!!!*:smile:
vj-Natali и Горин, Одесса
korolek и Демиург
Swoper
NGPasha
Rinat-NY
Древнейший
маэстро
Dj ArchAngel
GwynBleidd
Solnishko
slade
Cat
Виктория
ALYA
Сергей(rijii)
Дима Каднай
Railway_boy
Волдед
Dдок
Паучара
Мазайкина
Vekos 
Даша
arkadi63
Top's
Navruz


Можете продолжать список:smile:
_________________________________

А по поводу точных дат...
Я ТОЧНО помню, что я впервые появился на сайте где-то в марте-апреле 2005 года.
Форума не было, а была только гостевая, где я поблагодарил Николая за то, что он сделал.
Следующее моё появление быдо уже летом.. Где-то в конце августа...
Прихожу, а ту жизнь зародилась....
Сообщения пишут, минусами меняются....
Так тут и остался...
_________________________________

Спорить и ругаться на форуме никогда не любил, но дважды это делал.
Если кто помнит случай с Andjei-Alyona.. 
Хотя что там помнить... Старался не ругаться...

Ну, а второй случай...Случай с Николаем, но и тут вроде не ругались..
Сказал то, что думал. После этого появилась новая подпись под моим аватаром))))
"Бывший модер"... Как говорится ушел по собственному желанию.
Сейчас всё больше на "кухне", со старичками....

________________________________

Хотите название одной темы со старого форума напомню?

"Караоке-дуэль! Волдед - Паучара...(раунд первый)":biggrin:

----------


## Техподдержка

> Я ТОЧНО помню, что я впервые появился на сайте где-то в марте-апреле 2005 года.


Увы, это не точно. Как минимум, с годами ошибочка вышла :wink:

----------


## Паучара

В конце шестой страницы и про меня вспомнили...Спасибо Клену *klen*,
 нашему....

___________________________________
*Вспомним всех поименно!!!*:smile:

vj-Natali и Горин, Одесса

korolek и Демиург

viktoriy

Karlson

Swoper

NGPasha
Rinat-NY
Древнейший

Солнце

маэстро

----------


## Ledi

> Вспомним всех поименно!!!


*Паучара*,
 :biggrin:
Ты обалдел что ли? :biggrin: Они все не вместятся в тему http://plus123.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00000...0-0-1169393074  /прокрутити вниз немного и увидите старый форум/

А МАТЬ то НАША :biggrin:  какая там классная на аваторке  :Ok:

----------


## Паучара

> Увы, это не точно. Как минимум, с годами ошибочка вышла


Тогда поправь меня, если я ошибаюсь.





> Они все не вместятся


Ну раньше же всем места хватало)))))

----------


## Ledi

> Ну раньше же всем места хватало)))))


Да... тогда все в гостях были, а теперь все хотят хозяевами быть :biggrin: /поэтому ни как не умещаются здесь/

----------


## Техподдержка

*Паучара*,
 Форум появился летом 2004 года. Точную дату я сам не знаю.

----------


## Паучара

> Форум появился летом 2004 года


Значит моё первое посещение весна 2004.
Всё правильно, и в подписи у меня стоит "Я на форуме уже 5 лет."
Ну на форуме это громко сказано, скорее на сайте...))

----------


## Ledi

> Коля, мы отмечаем 8 апреля, а ты как хош...


 :Ok: :biggrin:
И снова!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok: 

*ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН и НИКОЛАЯ поздравляю* 

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Сегодня 23:02
от Ledi  сообщение под номером 300 в этой теме
*
*

----------


## Древнейший

Ух ты!!! Какая тема клёвая!! :Ok: 
читать начну и вспоминать... Столько всего произошло после этого!!!:smile:

Ребята, Привет Всем!!
И Спасибо Всем!!! :Ha:

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот заскочила случайно в темку, почитала, поностальгировала. А ссылки-то все пропали... и теперь не почитать старых тем, не вытащить их из архивной пыли... 
И возникла у меня такая мысль: давайте все старички, кто помнит и или хочет вспомнить свой приход на старый форум зафиксируем это *документально!* Пусть каждый напишет *СВОИ* воспоминания, мы все соберем в отдельный файл и выставим на сайте. Пусть все новички читают, с чего все начиналось и какие традиции были рождены несколько лет назад.

----------


## ddaan

Я пришел на форум где-то в январе 2006............
И все. Попал в его сети................:frown:
"Великая команда"-Ддок,Волдед,Вуди,Мазайкина(07-по-моему:smile:)Векос,Паучара и др. Меня убили сразу наповал...............

----------


## Mazaykina

*ddaan*,
А помнишь, как ты скрывал свое лицо и возраст? :biggrin: Да, на старом я была Mazaykina07.

----------


## Лёшка Граф

> 'спокойствие, то-олько спокойствие...','laga','Теплая река ','tiptop','Хороший семьянин','ma8ctpo','veni?vidi?vici?','sladenikaya  ','просто японо-мама','natasza','фата-моргана','oxik777','Лолита','gemiypr','Латентный флудераст','vjnatali','master of ceremonies','mariya1','роМАШИЩЕ','il0x','Самая добрая сволочь','lwx','Философ','tah0wa','немного того...','bess','Кудесница леса...','0l4zata','Капелька камень точит','*grengraf','siс trasint gloria mundi'*,'monostfrzik','хороший собеседник','bill','дипломат','karlson','живет на крыше','zab','Настоящий Полковник','lidia','голосистая!','smock','Деловой'  ,'pomawka','скромный полевой цветок'


И я там был - мед, пиво пил. Не помню когда зарегистрировался на старом форуме, но предполагаю что было это в начале 2006 года (а может в конце 2005) потому что именно тогда я начал петь  :Vah: 
Ссылки на страрые форумы не вижу - видимо ) хостинг заграничный... ну да ничего. Спасибо всем) за ваше сочувсвие, веселье, бескорыстие - именно благодаря такой компании можно определенно говорить о том - что в мире не без добрых людей. И я рад что в свое время наши пути пересеклись. 

С уважением, Граф.

----------


## Ledi

> Я поменьше и то не помню...............


*ddaan*,
Зарегистрирован: 03.02.06

Я сейчас случайно опять попала на тот форум  :Ok:  
в тему



> *LWX*
> Философ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пост N: 485
> Зарегистрирован: 27.02.06
> ...





> *Даша*
> 
> 
> Пост N: 4172
> Зарегистрирован: 23.10.05
> 
> Отправлено: 05.10.06 21:13. 
> 
> Наверно в этой теме будет правильней выставить 4-ый вариантик коллажека!
> Смотрим, кого нет, кто повторяется, я уже просто не в силах...




*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> А ссылки-то все пропали... и теперь не почитать старых тем, не вытащить их из архивной пыли...


Mazaykina,
Марина! Куда они у тебя пропали? У меня архив открывается




> steve.dog
> 
> 
> 
> Пост N: 1719
> Зарегистрирован: 20.05.05
> Рейтинг: 57
> Отправлено: 08.07.06 02:43. Заголовок: Mazaykina07,поздравляю с новой должностной миссией!
> :smile:
> ...

----------


## Ledi

:Ok:  Вот с этой темы начинали мечтать о реальных встречах  :Ok: 




> *Dдок* 
> Заслуженный Бомж СССР
> Пост N: 355
> 
>  Отправлено: 08.02.06 18:02. Заголовок: Хочешь всех увидеть - заходи!
> 
> Где-то в прошлых темах - это уже звучало! Я подумал, а почему нет? Вполне реально! Идея следующая. Что если нам всем увидится вживую! А что? Сейчас зима! До лета есть время подготовиться каждому. Я по поводу финансов. В июле, скажем, (все равно не рабочий сезон для кабака например) и соберемся дня на три-четыре. Перед этим можно обсудить организационно – как и что. Выбрать страну, чтоб недорого и в центре, для удобства всех. Списки там всякие, ну что бы представить количество участников слета. Есть даже мысли, как это все мероприятие облегчить в плане денежных затрат. И обозвать это все Международным фестивалем любителей петь(пить ). Закатим Сэйшн и все такое! Кто как на это смотрит, высказывайтесь!
> 
> Вот так живешь, не зная наслаждений...


И слава богу домечтались :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ledi*,
Клааассс! Танюш, пожалуйста, кинь здесь ссылку на архив.  



> 08.07.06 02:43. Заголовок: Mazaykina07,поздравляю с новой должностной миссией!


Ну вооот, я теперь хоть буду знать дату:biggrin:

----------


## Ledi

> Танюш, пожалуйста, кинь здесь ссылку на архив.


*24 факта о Dдоке:-))*:biggrin:
http://plus123.borda.ru/?1-20-3200-00003273-000-10-0

Весь архив 

http://plus123.borda.ru/?0-20-3200

----------


## Билли

> Я пришел на форум где-то в январе 2006............
> И все. Попал в его сети................


Не может быть что бы после меня пришёл:wink::eek:
Я закончил строить дом в Августе..2005 а в сентябре меня Рыжий сюда затащил...Минус Экспресс засрали скандалами..и он меня сюда затащил..И С тех пор ..с Августа 2005 я тут..но помоему ты уже тогда тут уже околачивался:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> .но помоему ты уже тогда тут уже околачивался


Нет, Витя гораздо позже пришел. После него Кукушкин прибыл и они выясняли отношения.

----------


## larka

*Древнейший*,
Поменять аватарку? :wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*masterarthur*,
 И я тебе рада! У меня в телефоне твой номер сохранён... :smile:

----------


## Билли

*Mazaykina*,
 А у меня вообще такое ощющение что "Старичьки" мне вместе с "Моциллой" в нагрузку были даны..Так сказать бесплатное приложение... :Aga: 
Прям как часть ИнтернЭта:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

03.07.06

----------


## Билли

> Мне кажется ты,Билли,


в сентябре 2005  я пришёл я точьно помню...Рыжий меня искал...прикольная история вышла поэтому я точьно помню :Aga: 
А вот потом меня и Таню Нерпу вышвернуло при каком то катаклизме и нам пришлось по новой регистрироватся..помню у меня было 650 плюсиков:rolleyes:И Форумчане быстро начали мне их по новой востанавливать:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Мелочь а приятно вспомнить :Aga:

----------


## larka

*Билли*,
 Да-да, сынуля, ты пришёл раньше меня на пару месяцев. А я в начале ноября, потом Маринка через пару недель...
А насчёт плюсиков.. Вот нашла про активность... http://plus123.borda.ru/?1-20-3160-0...0-0-1154076937

Прикольно, были свободные времена!!! :smile: А сейчас, куда ни ткнусь, так везде посылают подальше,. особенно у наших "творческих личностей"...  Даже неприятно как-то... И откуда в людях столько зла берётся? Неужели ТАМ всё ТАК плохо?  :Ha:  
Покурим у меня на балкончике, сынуля? :wink:  Если что, так я ещё и свою сауну нашла.. :biggrin:

----------


## Древнейший

Меня, как обычно, какое то время небыло на форуме. Пришёл, а там такая угарная компания собралась! :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*
*larka*,
 Аватарку давай! В шляпке.. :wink:

----------


## Элен

А это я:



> элен  
> Рейтинг: 68  
> Аватар:    
> Группа: участник   
> Cообщений: 1055   
> Зарегистрирован: 21.08.06 17:31   
> Ранг: 151  
> Звание:    
> Личное звание: Счастливая   
> ...


[IMG]http://*********ru/814262.jpg[/IMG]
У меня оказывается юбилейчик недавно был - 3 года,а я даже не отметила.Впредь буду знать...

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/817334.jpg[/IMG]
А вот Димин фейс,там позади у него Марина,Фиалка,Куку,Нана...
[IMG]http://*********ru/816310.jpg[/IMG]
А помойка  была нашим укромным уголком,в котором больше народу тусовалось,чем снаружи...
Билли был там самым "Казановым" и мне всегда казалось,что он - холостяк,гаремщик.

----------


## Элен

> Где там Куку?


Уппс...:eek:та не та фото :Jopa: 
Вот с кукушкой:biggrin:,но без тебя. :Tu: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/801989.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Билли

> Билли был там самым "Казановым" и мне всегда казалось,что он - холостяк,гаремщик.


Недавно летал на Карибы справлял 20 лет со дня свдьбы:rolleyes:
Однолюб я...во как :Aga: А в нэте мозги барышням попудрить ..так это всегда зАраз :Vah: :biggrin:
Так что мой Гарем оть меня как Минус в студию больще ничего и не видывал:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Я сурьёзный музщина и на глупости всякие не падок :Aga: 
Хотя кто знает:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Заглянул в архив - и что я видю - "Профиль забанен или удален".......... :Tu: 
Фся история наффиГГГ...:biggrin:

Если не ошибаюсь - появился на форуме в первых числах октября 2006 года... 
Был на больничном, шарился по сети... 
Вспомнил неадекватное поведение старого (:tongue:...:biggrin:) друга Сергея, у которого был до того в гостях... Приветливый хозяин одним глазом смотрел на гостей, а другим - в монитор... и хихикал, постукивая по клаве... На вопрос - "-Ета чо???" - ответил "- Ета ФОРУМ!!!"...
Впоследствии найти данный ресурс не составило труда, т.к. запомнились заковыристые ники с экрана, типа "ддаан", "Волдед" и т.д.
А Серёга, оказавшийся известным в узких кругах флудером под ником Ддок, тогда был в пике активности, не то что сейчас... :Ha: 

Вот так я и вляпался в виртуал, повязнув по самые уши...:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Заглянул в архив - и что я видю - "Профиль забанен или удален"..........
> Фся история наффиГГГ...


Тоже самое... :frown:



> Вот так я и вляпался в виртуал, повязнув по самые уши..


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Ledi

> в первых числах октября 2006 года...


А в конце ноября сразу на первую международную встречу приехал СюРуПРИЗом  :Ok: :biggrin:



> Вот так я и вляпался в виртуал, повязнув по самые уши..


Встреча нас всех связала по самые ... :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Заглянул в архив - и что я видю - "Профиль забанен или удален".......


И у меня такая же фигня :biggrin: Но сообщения то все остались :wink:

----------


## Dju

Почитала, поулыбалась...Всем привет!  Дважды забаненная Джулия опять вернулась! 
Кажется 4 года назад пришла за подругой Машей (Солнце). Живенько было! Особенно ополчение! :biggrin:
Единственное, за что спасибо Николаю, так это за то, что разделил форума. Отличия колосальнейшие. Форум стал теплее и терпимее, без излишних проявлений прогибов и желания угодить. Без набора очков и очковтерательств. Административная работа по высшему классу и вызывает уважение!
За что Марине великий респектищще!!!!

----------


## Светла ночка

Ой, а я и не помню как сюда попала ! Помню что то перекачивала с архива, глянула - форум MSK + - надо же - люди !  :Vah:  Зашла, ради интереса и начала сыпать словарным запасом - все оппоненты поразбежались !  :Aga:  Ну думаю, я самая умная ! :biggrin: Ан нет, появились Вадимыч и компания и так меня на место поставили, что я сидела с вытаращенными глазами и открытым ртом ! Не знала что можно писать так тактично и в то же время так обидно ! :biggrin: А что делать, они умнее и мудрее, не подкопаешься ! :biggrin: Затем начался развал, какие то баллы за публичное обсуждение действий администрации. :frown: До сих пор надпись за нарушение не стирается и не пропадает - пожизненная наверное ! :biggrin: Обиделась, целый месяц прыгала по другим форумам, везде не то - одно хамство вперемежку с матом и высокомерием. Вернулась на MSK и о боже - он разделился !!! И можно считать, что я на  in-ke c первых дней !  :Oj:  И как некоторые смеются, уже не знаем как от тебя избавиться ! :biggrin:

----------


## кип

а я не помню точно как попал..сначала вроде минуса качал..потом с дуру на форум зашел..под ником гладиатор я был..че то поспрашивал..так и пошло..потом бросил..форум опять поменялся..зарегился под нонишним ником..флудил..флудил..потом меня забанили..потои все передрались..17 мгновений весны..потом как то все мимо..потом с дуру опять зашел..пока здесь..

----------


## sweta-skripka

*Igorbor*,:smile: Привет скрипачам  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Igorbor, Привет скрипачам


Ой, Игореша ОЧЕНЬ давно не появлялся... Где-то на видео из Сестрорецка есть  его и других ребят исполнение Чардаша Монти. Это был такой кайф!!! Такой суперовский ансамблевый экспромт.  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Это был такой кайф!!!


Это да...
[IMG]http://*********org/337840m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Umka

а я как все, сначала просматривал, потом зарегистрировался, потом немного наследил на форуме и сейчас захожу ...иногда :smile:

Всем "старичкам" большой привет!!!

----------


## natali2ko

Спасибо за тему. 
Прочитала все, очень интересно, спасибо  всем за интересные воспоминания Форума. Теперь знаю историю. Спасибо что принесли с собой то тепло и доброту, которая царила у вас на старом форуме.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Ребята! Зашла сюда, да так и ахнула: какие у вас ВЫСОКИЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ!  :Ok:  Даже немного завидно стало! Так интересно читать! Я думала, что столько не живут (имею ввиду на форумах)!!! Спасибо за историю!  Всем МАМОНТАМ от новорожденных привет!!! :tongue:

----------


## marry

Вот время летит ... я уже 3,5 года форуме. Очень люблю наш форум. Пришла за минусовками на сайт, потом интересно стало, что такое форум. Многих уже знаю в реале. Форум полностью изменил мою жизнь в лучшую сторону. Вспомнила свою тему "Ищу мужа, выйду замуж" :) ... Alex с Израиля шутил в аське, что пойдёт мне мужа искать))) С этого и начались мои перемены жизни. Конечно были большие трудности, но сейчас я очень счастлива и считаю, что это заслуга форума и прекрасных людей, которые тут находились и по сей день присутствуют. Большое спасибо создателям форума и кто живёт им.

----------


## Zoia

Тоже  зашла  за минусовками , можно сказать, случайно ! Но  вижу, что  здесь  все очень серьезно и  глубоко  серьезно ! Ну что ж ,это  радует! Здесь  собрались замечательные  люди - веселые, юморные и  крепко-дружные!  Я  с  вами!

----------


## Алина зая

Только недавно сообразила что это перехавший мск плюс... ПО Ильичу узнала :)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Только недавно сообразила что это перехавший мск плюс... ПО Ильичу узнала :)


Нет, не совсем правильно. MSK как был, так и остался. Просто мы разделили его в июне прошлого года, о чем писал и Коля на форуме мск, и я здесь.

----------


## auadhara

Спасибо создателям, за такой отличный форум! Объединить такое большое количество творческих, интересных людей со многих стран в одном месте, можно сказать в одно целое ,это очень большая заслуга. Вы молодцы!!!

----------


## ogonek60

Привет! Можете похихикать (это полезно), но это мой первый форум :Derisive: ! Ну, я совсем "зелёнка".  Оказывается это так интересно. Постараюсь внести свою лепту! Зашла за новогодним материальчиком. Кое-что накопала, в отличии от других сайтов. Спасибо огромное!!!! Надеюсь прийтись ко двору :Smile3:

----------


## OKSANA31

Привет всем.Тоже случайно забрела на этот форум,очень здесь  нравится.Думаю останусь здесь на долго и комуто может тоже пригожусь.

----------


## natalyu6ka

Привет! Спасибо всем за интересное и полезное общение. Думаю, что тоже пригожусь. :Ok:

----------


## Anikea

А я, кажется, пришла сюда за стихами. Нашла кучу, воспитательница младшего сына была рада. Потом до полночи читала сам форум. Потом зарегистрировалась.
А потом...  :Tu:  как-то время быстро пролетело, две работы, дети, семья... я даже не засекла, что не была тут... 9 месяцев  :Blink: . 
Но сейчас назревают большие перемены в жизни, и чувствую, что не хватает именно такого общения, как здесь. Вернулась! Надеюсь, надолго.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можете похихикать (это полезно), но это мой первый форум! Ну, я совсем "зелёнка"


А зачем хихикать? мы все были когда-то новичками. И нам помогали, вели за ручку. загляни к тане курочке в ИНКУбатор, там точно никто не будет смеяться.  :Aga: 




> не хватает именно такого общения, как здесь. Вернулась! Надеюсь, надолго.


Каждый находит для себя что-то: кто-то материал, , а кто-то самое главное- ДРУЗЕЙ со всего света!

----------


## Древнейший

> Спасибо за историю! Всем МАМОНТАМ от новорожденных привет!!!


Зачем же так? :Nono:  Мамонты давно вымерли, а мы живые.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ledi

> Мамонты давно вымерли, а мы живые


 
*Древнейший*,
 :Grin:  Живее всех живых!!!!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Kukusja

Дорогие, сторожилы (разрешите Вас так назвать), спасибо Вам за такой полезный и суперовый форум. Забрела к вам случайно ещё на МСК+, но давно искала что-то подобное. Вообщем, низкий Вам поклон, творчества. :Aga:

----------


## Куралеська

Хочу сказать всем старожилам сайта огромное спасибо! Сначала отнеслась к сайту несерьёзно, всё искала другие форумы. Но со временем поняла что лучше сайта не встречала. Столько полезной информации не находила нигде.

----------


## Alenanz

Самый душевный и полезный сайт!!!! Ура!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибо создателям и форумчанам, которые делают его таковым!!!

----------


## Леди N

> Самый душевный и полезный сайт!!!! Ура!!! Спасибо создателям и форумчанам, которые делают его таковым!!!


И это правда !!!!

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Я, как и многие зашла случайно, в поиске толи стихов, толи ещё за чем-то, но, а потом читала, оторваться не могла, всё, что мне доступно, как новичку. Много интересного, полезного, а самое главное общение. Немного обживусь на сайте и поделюсь своими достижениями, а кому будет интересно, оценит.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Я на форуме сегодня первый день. Ссылочку дал мой коуч из Вологды, Россия. Так уж случилось, что только сломав ногу, я поняла что иду не в том направлении. И осознав это, решила вернуться к организации свадеб. Вот уже пол дня не в силах оторваться от форума и это я еще дальше раздела Давайте познакомимся не ходила. Уже нравится, а то ли еще будет!

----------


## natascha-sam

> Самый душевный и полезный сайт!!!! Ура!!!  Спасибо создателям и форумчанам, которые делают его таковым!!!


Я полностью с вами согласна!!!Я очень благодарна всем создателям этого сайта, ведь здесь столько идей,добра, а самое главное общение, всегда помогут, подскажут!!!!СПАСИБО ВАМ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!ВЫ САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ, ЛЮБЛЮ, УВАЖАЮ ВАС!!!!!!!!!

----------


## симочка

Вы правы форум супер.
Здесь уже 2 дня пока. Нашла случайно в интернете.

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Дорогие, любимые сторожилы форума!!!Большое вам спасибо за такой ларец материала!!!!Я рада очень, что присоеденилась к вам!!!Надеюсь быть нужным человеком и буду стараться!!!А узнала я о существовании форума на международном саммите мастеров праздника в Киеве!!!Спасибо вам всем большое!!!

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

То же хочу выразить огромную благодарность создателям данного форума, спасибо вам большое и низкий поклон :))))))))))))))

----------


## пуся

Зашла случайно, искала одну игру, сайт -супер, еще бы побольше времени. Спасибо создателям!!!

----------


## Tasya835

Огромное СПАСИБО и НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН создателям этого драгоценного форума и всем, кто вносит огромный бесценный вклад на его страницы! Я на форуме с января 2009 года и тогда он назывался forum.plus-msk.ru. После проблем с компьютером и после того, как я только сменила свой почтовый ящик, почему-то никак не могла зайти к Вам. У меня такая депрессия по этому поводу, хоть плачь. Пришлось регистрироваться заново и сейчас пока запрет на всё...  :No2:  :Tu:  Ну, я думаю это поправимо? Я очень рада, что опять с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Aga:  :Vah:  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Ну, я думаю это поправимо?


Несомненно... :Yes4: 

Обращайтесь к админу - админ объединит ники - и все прошлые сообщения будут уже под новым именем... :Ok:

----------


## Tasya835

Обращайтесь к админу - админ объединит ники 


Спасибо, я попробую!  :Aga:

----------


## Ольга 23

Здравствуйте, и мне хотелось бы сказать огромное спасибо всем создателям форума, админа за возможность повышать свой профессиональный уровень, общаться, я пока новичок, но надеюсь влиться  в ваш дружный коллектив!

----------


## blondik

Большой спасибо создателям такого замечательного форума!

----------


## zovalera

Попал на форум случайно)))))))) Но очень рад этому

----------


## scorpiosha777

*Читая первые странички старожилов, кажется, что это из братьев Стругацких (про Палыча, который не зарегистрирован, а бродит). Ух, здорово!*

----------


## элянчик

Случайно забрела на ваш форум, нашла для себя много интересного, решила зарегистрироваться, но времени не хватает на долгое общение. Спасибо создателям форума!!!

----------


## afgalka

я чайник в инете))
первое что освоила сообщества на Майле, сюда попала случайно, шла, шла и оказалась..
потом не могла вспомнить как попала((, долго искала..уф..постараюсь больше вас не терять))
 :Meeting:

----------


## angela1122

Уважаемые форумчане, помогите прошу вас!!!  :Smile3: Ни могу оторваться от этого сайта, прямо зависимость какая-то!    Я все свободное время провожу на форуме, наверное скоро разучусь  готовить :Smile3:  Это просто кладезь интереснейшей информации и опыта профессионалов!!!

----------


## Беди

Это точно! И как я раньше без него обходилась???!!!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет! А я забрела на это форум по информации Порубовых. Я могу конечно 1000 раз написать спасибо огромное создателям форума! В общем слов нет- одни положительные эмоции! Здесь столько всего! Спасибо!

----------


## тан сан

Примите и мою благодарность и низкий поклон всем форумчанам!

----------


## Татьяна-Соло

Я новичок, и поэтому прошу прощения за некомпетентность.  :Dntknw:

----------


## Павлова Я

Ой, совсем случайно нашла вас))) через гугл.

----------


## Черкашина Анна

Зарегистрировалась 2 года назад,но,то отсутствие интернета,то рождение второго ребенка,никак не давали мне посидеть на страницах.Теперь так увлеклась!Начала с "Давайте знакомиться".И теперь понимаю-КАКОЕ ВПЕРЕДИ УВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНОЕ ОБЩЕНИЕ МЕНЯ ЖДЕТ!!!!

----------


## olesya 35

Я на Форуме чуть  меньше полу года, а сколько всего интересного здесь нашла. И , самое главное, Хоть и заочно , но познакомилась с интересными,творческими людьми.!!!! Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## lulita

С сайтом знакома очень давно, зарегистрирована была, когда был ещё один сайт, потом прошло разделение. Помню 4 года назад благодаря кладезю информации провела родителям Серебряную свадьбу и пошло-поехало.... Не могу теперь остановиться. На каждой вечеринке ждут от меня чего-то новенького. Спасибо вам, мои милые!!!

----------


## Татьяна 8861

Искала информацию для работы - работаю воспитателем в детском саду. Практически сразу убедилась, что в Интернете можно найти любую информацию, но с информацией на форумах, общением с собеседниками ничто не сравнится. Спасибо тем, кто помогал мне. Надеюсь, что и выложенная мною информация кому-то пригодилась.

----------


## dorr

регистрировалась еще на msk потом автоматом перешла сюда, потом меня почему-то почистили,и регистрировалась еще раз - потому что более толковой информации в одном месте пока в интернете не находила

----------


## Лорушка

Попала сюда случайно, но очень рада!!! Приятно удивлена количеством творческих, умных, красивых, щедрых людей, дорожащих своей репутацией, так любящих свое дело! Работаю в школе, проводила домашние праздники (юбилеи, свадьбу брата), но читая форум, понимаю, что, наверное,  смогла бы  больше. Живу на Урале и первый раз жалею, что у нас такая огромная страна и встретиться с профессионалами с другого конца России очень сложно. Жаль особенно, когда сталкиваешься с ведущими, которые халтурят, а не ведут. А здесь - болеющие душой за свою работу! Спасибо вам огромное, что вы есть! Ведь когда работа - праздник, это очень ответственно! Будни у нас не всегда в радужных красках, так праздники должны быть ого-го! Я всем желаю успехов в этом интересном и сложном деле!

----------


## i_kirichok

Случайно нашла форум! Спасибо большое создателям!

----------


## Istan

Услышала об этом форуме на ВКМ и очень рада. здесь всё супер!!!!

----------


## Марья Викторовна

случайно нашла на просторах интернет!! зарегистрировалась и.... благополучно забыла :Blush2:  пришло сообщение на почту и я снова с вами)) очень хороший форум... желаю творческого вдохновения всем форумчанам))

----------


## Жужу 67

А я готовила новогодний сценарий, была в поиске чего- то нового, интересного. Случайно попала на форум и считаю это большой находкой доя себя. Благодаря форуму нашла очень много интересных людей и друзей. А самое главное, я нашла для себя интересное дело- проведение детских праздников.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

У меня тоже было интересное знакомство. Я активно пользовалась сайтом с минусовками. А слева там была такая кнопочка ФОРУМ..Меня заинтересовала эта кнопочка. Ну я и зарегистрировалась в ноябре 2008. А потом забыла совсем про сайт и форум. И совершенно случайно, в прошлом году откапала свой старый блокнот,где так и было написано...СУПЕР-ФОРУМ.. Вот с тех пор я окончательно и влюбилась и в форум, и в форумчан, и даже съездила на ТАМАДЕЮ.. и в полнейшем восторге....от всего!!!

----------


## overload

А у меня, ребят, было так.
Я как-то искал минусовку. Надо было очень срочно, быстро и без заморок. Вылез на ПлюсМСК. Ну, думаю... спасибо Коле-Николаю. Сдёрнул минус, офигел, получил бабки... дальше надо как-то жить?
Наткнулся на СтивиДога, Карешку, Денисова - блин, сижу, думаю - вот черти... наши ведь!
Потом пересёкся с Толянычем, поработали пару раз - хорошо!
Съездил на несколько встреч - Петраков просто красава, хоть и никого уже давно не бомбардирует.
Теперь - я не представляю себе утро без нажатия кнопки ИнКу.
Это - моё. И вы все - мои.
И я - ваш.

----------


## Ketlen

Случайно нашла в интернете..Сразу добавила в закладки..и с тех пор периодически захожу изучаю!

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

А я нашла через контакт...наткнулась на ссылку и вот я теперь тут))) Надеюсь что подружимся!)

----------


## ягода81

Я тоже нашла через инет...искала для встречи выпускников информацию и выпал этот МЕГА-форум!

----------


## Северное сияние

если вспомнить, сколько тут было пережито в 2006-м... ууух! :Grin:   это было фантастическое время, вспоминаю иногда все это творческое безобразие... с улыбкой! 
был какой-то нереальный отрыв, свобода, каааайф! от каждого слова, от каждого подкола, от песен!
че уж говорить, я тут и замуж виртуально выскочить успела и развели потом по всем правилам!  :))
рада безумно, что до сих пор со "старичками" поддерживаем общение, жаль, что не со всеми. 
всем кто меня помнит - сладкий солнечный поцелуй! 
люблю вас!

----------


## PAN

> если вспомнить


Гы...)))

Вопрос тока один - пошто с новым ником??? Давай таки вернем людям Солнце, а???... :Grin: 

(Надо будет - и Ддока найду, зуб даю...)))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Давай таки вернем людям Солнце, а???.


Так Маша не могла стать на новом форуме в 2007 Солнцем, т.к. пока она раздумывала, ник уже кто-то занял. Кстати, надо глянуть, кто.

----------


## Северное сияние

> Гы...)))
> 
> Вопрос тока один - пошто с новым ником??? Давай таки вернем людям Солнце, а???...
> 
> (Надо будет - и Ддока найду, зуб даю...)))


ты знаешь, я как-то к сиянию уже привыкла, сроднилась :) 
а чего Ддока искать? он далеко ушел?  :Tu:

----------


## La donna del Mistero

Не буду скрывать, попала на форум чисто случайно. Являюсь в числе администрации одного форума (совершенно не схожей тематики), с таким же движком. Вот и искала в интернете форумы  vBulletin, чтоб поделиться опытом. Нашла этот форум, очень понравилось, так как работаю воспитателем, и здесь много полезного материала. Зацепило общение участников, теплое и гармоничное. Сегодня созрела для регистрации :Blush2:

----------


## БритАнна

Узнала об этом форуме на ВКМ. Осмотрелась. Понравилось!)))

----------


## ksuh

А мне о форуме рассказал хороший знакомый, он уже здесь, и я теперь с вами!

----------


## PAN

> А мне о форуме рассказал хороший знакомый, он уже здесь, и я теперь с вами!


Знакомого не Русланом зовут???... :Grin:

----------


## elen-ka20

много раз слышала от своих коллег ,но пока добиралась до компа,забывала название.И вот однажды прочла на другом форуме об этом и скорей в поисковик.И вот теперь я в вашей компаниии..осваиваюсь..осматриваюсь..и думаю с чего ж начать)))

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

А я новичок,но здесь столько всего,и где я раньше была.Я только теперь понимаю как мне вас не хватало.

----------


## потеряшка

Ну и я тоже осваиваюсь, осматриваюсь среди большого количества всяких нужностей для праздника)))

----------


## tolga

Всем привет! Я тоже делаю свои первые шаги на форуме. Искала что-нибудь новенькое для работы и случайно попала сюда.      Здесь так много интересного! Жаль, что пока у меня нет доступа к материалу. Но это все временно. А пока я с интересом знакомлюсь с жителями форума. Всем огромное спасибо! Низкий поклон администраторам!!!

----------


## Anna777

На форуме недавно, но просто в восторге от многих здешних завсегдаев!!! Ребята! Вы молодцы!!!

----------


## nafan

Ругаю себя за то, что раньше времени не находила здесь посидеть. А теперь не вылезу)

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Вот так-вот бродишь, лазаешь по дебрям Инета, и, вдруг за холстом находишь сказочную дверцу, надо только подобрать ключик за 30 дней...

----------


## Светлана Линенко

Привет всем! А я услышала об этом форуме на ВКМ, там очень тепло о вас отзываются! 
Спасибо старожилам за историю! На коллаже узнала своего земляка. Надеюсь, что тоже когда-нибудь пригожусь.

----------


## Микеланджело

Очень интересно читать историю форума)) правда

----------


## Паша Сницарь-Лысяков

В 2005-м году не было такого обширного Интернета, и соответственно и людей было меньше и масштабы не те. А ща уже ребёнок с калькуляторы заходит в инет, но написать историю, не зная точно кто был и с кого начиналось, очень трудно. Всё лишь в догадках.

----------


## Инкина Таня

Всем привет! Я тоже недавно на форуме. Искала что-нибудь новенькое для работы и случайно попала сюда. Здесь так много интересного и такие замечательные педагоги и форумчане с огромным опытом работы ! За короткое время мой стиль ведения праздников перевернулся на 180 градусов. Низкий поклон администраторам!!!

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

В гугле набрала  песочной церемонии и вышла на вашу вэлкомовскую  и доброжелательную страницу.  Сначала боялась регаться, так как думала, что здесь всё платно, а потом решила, будь что будет. ))) Спасибо!

----------


## Geshka

Конечно, трогательно читать историю Фрума. У каждого есть своя история. есть она и у in-cu.com. Хочется быть причастной хотя бы с этих страниц....  :Smile3:

----------


## Milahca

Регистрация 05.07.2008      А как это было...???? Попросили провести День милиции. И я начала к нему готовиться. Нашла интересные стихи и ссылки на песни, а чтоб их прослушать требовали регистрацию. Ну я и зарегистрировалась... Потом зашла на сайт вновь через год и опять же по поисковику меня на форум отправили.... И о чудо я оказалась уже пользователем форума.. Я умею воплощать идеи ,а вот сочинять и выдумывать не выходит.. Поэтому сижу в тенёчке и читаю.. Единожды выставила материал с просторов интернета взятый, а меня в воровстве обвинили... После этого я на три года замолчала... Ну а теперь хочу общения, и учиться хочу!

----------


## o-madam

Приятно читать дружественную переписку людей, которые искренне рады старым знакомым. Надеюсь, что по истечении времени сама буду в этой роли. За историю форума спасибо.

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

..ой , Блин)))...ща как расскажу...вы , наверное меня засмеете!!...я же долго искала ИН-КУ!!...я думала , что все пишут ее название в сокращенном варианте!!...пыталась еще как-то и расшифровать!!..спасибо добрым людям , ткнули носом))))

----------


## ATLANTIS

Давно слышала о ин-ку....но все не решалась ...боялась времени не будет хватать на общения с вами....но побывав на 4 Германской встрече в Аугсбурге,поняла...НУЖНО ВРЕМЯ НАЙТИ....и вот я с вами....хочу сказать большое спасибо Марине -хозяйке этого форума и моим немецким девчонкам ,за то что похлопотали за нас новичков и сделали исключения....открыли нам ворота...

----------


## Ижевчанка

Историю форума, его становление наблюдала со стороны много лет.Я на форуме с 2008 года, но все еще новичок. Рождение ребенка, завал работы, постоянная суета, не позволяли пообщаться с коллегами. А между тем без этого Форума - жизнь не интересна. Хочу отдать ему столько, сколько взяла за эти годы.

----------


## Майкл Сергеевич

Дорогие,  сторожилы форума! Большое вам спасибо за историю форума, и за такой ларец материала. Я очень рад, что присоеденился к вам.

----------


## Саша

аднака давненько я сюда не заглядывал

----------


## mochalova19

На форум забрела случайно.Просматривала видео Аллы Анатольевны Евдотьевой,и поисковик привёл сюда.Зарегистрироваться смогла не сразу,поскольку совсем недавно стала дружить с интернетом.Безумно счастлива,что познакомилась с творчеством талантливейших пользователей этого форума:Арины Арвидовны Чугайкиной,Леры Вержаковой,Ольги Сивухиной и многих других!Спасибо вам,девочки за всё!!!И где же была раньше?!Удачи,долголетия,счастья всем вам!

----------


## N@dezhda

Отличный форум! Правда, я еще совсем новичок, но мне уже нравится!!!

----------


## maks53

Давно искала сообщество творческих и креаитивных людей с такой "вековой " историей ! )))))) Столько лет- это уже солидный возраст! Пока я еще почти ничего и никого не знаю, но радушный и открытый прием на форуме очень приятен. Думаю, что впереди много интересного. Удачи всем!

----------


## Алсу мус

Отличный форум много интересного и полезного.

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Приятно и интересно просмотреть и прочитать воспоминания старожил этого форума.За душу трогает.

----------


## Январушка

Не поверите, я даже не слышала о таком форуме. Искала материал по работе(медальки для детишек) и случайно забрела сюда. Прочитала правила, немного испугалась. В детский сад устроилась в августе, приходиться  много заниматься повышением квалификации ( большой перерыв в работе по специальности), постараюсь общаться, завтра просмотрю сайт. Из выше сказанного форумчанами, понимаю, что у вас интересно. А пока всем доброго времени суток.

----------


## svkiss

А я тыкалась мыкалась, как курочка по зернышку собирала, потом пригорюнилась, что совсем дело плохо. Помот одна добрая фея мне подсказала, что есть такой сайт. Спасибо Вам всем!!!

----------


## Malinna

Я совсем случайно сюда забрела......    но надолго !!!!     спасибо , сайт замечательный  !!!!

----------


## liliya_1705

я тоже случайно сюда забрела, очень довольна. Интересно было прочитать историю сайта.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

когда готовилась к НГ набрела на этот форум  благодаря Яндексу и не пожалела ,что зарегитрировалась.

----------


## Светлана_Левина

А мне вообще сестра про него рассказала! Саша_Саша)))) Она здесь уже давно!  И как только я стала заниматься праздниками, сестрица любезно скинула мне ссылку))

----------


## yuzef

Готовлюсь к выпускному. Набрел на этот форум благодаря Поиск Mail@ru и не жалею, что зарегитрировался

----------


## валиан

Увидела на Ютубе  интересный сценарий выпуска 2012, от Максюта Галины Васильевны, очень понравился. По ссылке перешла на форум. Вижу, что попала к творческим людям, очень рада.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Модестовна

С большим интересом прочитала историю форума,очень рада ,что и я теперь здесь , об ин-ку узнала с форума ВКМ( была ссылка на материал),ну и слышала о таких мастерах ,как Марина Морозова,Татьяна Жегунова, Иришка Окрыленная,Наталья Мегатой и оказалось все они здешние ,Большая честь быть в одной команде!! :Smile3:

----------


## Светалинка

А мне посоветовали сюда зайти. Я новичок! Еще ничего не знаю. Буду разбираться. Надеюсь, найду много коллег и друзей.

----------


## Elenkaa

Я искала все о леди -фуршете, и поисковик выдал этот форум)) Неожиданно очень интересно оказалось тут, столько всего интересного!!! Спасибо, что делитесь знаниями!

----------


## Натуля100500

куда я попала ? огромная семья,где вложена душа каждого форумчанина ,как же это круто !!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (02.02.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Привет всем новичкам и заинтересованным!
Вот, что я нашла на просторах интернета!
Таким был наш форум 21.06.2009 года!* 
Ссылка кликабельная
Рождение форума

----------

MarinaMi (27.03.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.02.2016), Архимаг (14.03.2016), Веселая Нотка (17.02.2016), Наташкин (03.02.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Через полгода мы были уже *такими.
*А декабре 2010 у нас уже появился собственный логотип - *птичка инку*

----------

nezabudka-8s (03.02.2016), Архимаг (28.03.2016), Веселая Нотка (17.02.2016), Наташкин (03.02.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Вот, что я нашла


Марин, в этом году будет 10 лет как мы познакомились в реале...

Представляешь??? Целая маленькая жизнь...

----------

Веселая Нотка (17.02.2016)

----------


## Zozulya

Мне дали ссылку на рукодельном форуме, я показала фото годовасия своего младшего сынишки, рассказала про подготовку к нему, попросила идей для празднования 10-летия старшего сына в стиле Школы магии и волшебства или Гарри Потера. Вот и получила сюда наводку. Пока нужной темы не нашла, изучаю в поте лица.

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Готовила программу к Новому году для сложного контингента Третьего возраста из постсоветского пространства и набрела в поисках на сайт. Благодаря информации , которой делятся форумчане, у меня программы получаются универсальными для любого поколения. Даже одна дама из гостей сказала, что думала будет нудятина, а тут ТАКОЕ!. Так , что спасибо всем! А сама я просто уже переселилась сюда жить. Готова пройти курсы повышения квалификации у всех Мастеров, но правда не могу  одновременно ко всем.. Но постепенно приду к каждому мастеру , если примут.

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## solg2007

Посоветовали девченки форум, зашла, посмотрела, оказывается интересно здесь - надо зарегестрироваться... 
Пытаюсь - не получается))) Оказалось ещё в 2007 году я зарегестрировалась и очень много читала всего в этом форуме, видимо не сохранила ссылки и не до работы было - детей рожала и воспитывала)))
Вот и верьпотом, что дважды в одну реку не войдешь)

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## ИринаНизиёва

Я новичок..

----------


## Ступа

А мне ссылку дала напарница на работе. Мы искали сценарий для дня рождения. Она нашла, мне дала ссылку. Мне понравилось и я зарегистрировалась) .

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Черёмушка

Про форум узнала случайно. Готовились на работе к новогодним праздникам, коллега принесла интересный материал и рассказала где его взяла. Теперь я здесь ,мне здесь нравится!!!

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Татьяна Юзвак

О форуме узнала на вебинаре Елены Мартыновой. Если чесно, даже не думала, что сдесь в паутине интернета можно найти такое сокровище, где для ведущего столько нужной и поучительной информации.

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## ЯнаЭльф

О форуме узнала в поисках чего-то интересного в интернете. Так как занималась детскими праздничными программами, искала игры для детей разного возраста. Сначала читала, потом зарегистрировалась и на время пропала. Потому что стала ездить на семинары замечательных мастеров. После первого семинара решила, что проведение праздников это мое. И надо заниматься своей подготовкой более серьезно. Вернулась на форум благодаря Елене Мартыновой! 
Надеюсь, больше не буду пропадать!

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Мари соль

На форум нарвалась совершенно случайно. Ах если бы мне подсказали о форуме раньше, но я очень рада, что я вас нашла. НЕ совсем ещё во всём разобралась, но первые впечатления меня переполняют. :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Ольга Яковченко

На форум меня привела сестра и её подруга. Они уже давно общаются на форуме, а я только начинаю.

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Таша71

Я попала сюда по рекомендации своей коллеги. Благодаря её положительным отзывам об этом форуме, я поняла что моя дальнейшая работа без него невозможна.

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## vetlost

Искала информацию в интернете... и нашла такой чудесный форум!)

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Ленуся1707

Я тоже самостоятельно нашла сей замечательный форум... решили с мужем заняться праздниками, преимущественно детскими, а дальше посмотрим)) вот, искала стихи на выход ДМ и Снегурочки...и наткнулась на ВАС))

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Иннуша

Я попала на форум по восхищенной рекомендации своей коллеги по работе. И не пожалела, что сразу его нашла, а не бороздила просторы интернета ночами в поисках нужного. Еще осталось немного разобраться. Спасибо всем.

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## land89

А мне про форум рассказала жена)))) вместе составляли программу аниматора))) и вот нашли этот чудо форум)))

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Kopitoshka

А я на форум попала случайно, искала интересный материал к юбилею и нашла)))

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Ksuwa2603

Очень интересно читать ,но всё перечитать (((((зашла случайно давно и запросила,потом вспомнила и решила действовать

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## Ksuwa2603

Есть еще тут кто?

----------


## Катриша

Я на форум забрела случайно готовилась к Н.Г.форум очень понравился и вот теперь я здесь

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## БелаяСнежка

Набрала в поиск сценарий к 23 февраля и в первой строке был этот сайт.
Зашла, почитала и понравилось.
Много интересных тем с обучающей информацией. Спасибо большое.

----------

Mazaykina (20.02.2018)

----------


## miheevalubov

Случайно зашла, когда собирала материал на 8 марта. Этот сайт просто находка. ОГРОМНОЕ Спасибо всем кто делится своим творчеством!!!!!

----------


## Сиренко

случайно защла когда набирала форум для ведущих праздника. Посмотрела и мне понравилось много нужной и интересной информации

----------


## julia-minina

Нашла этот удивительный форум благодаря Алле Анатольевне Евтодьевой, зайдя в ее сокровищницу. Спасибо Вам большущее :flower:

----------


## Dasha87

Нашел муж и посоветовал мне :Grin:

----------

Ольга Штерн (21.09.2018)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Нашел муж и посоветовал мне


какой муж красавчЕГ :Grin:

----------


## nataliafrolova

Александр, абсолютно с Вами согласна!)

----------


## Малика Полатова

Добрый день, рада знакомству kstu.kz

----------

